# Các kiểu tóc ngắn dành riêng cho hội chị em mặt tròn trán ngắn mà bạn nên thử ngay



## uyenlam (22/4/18)

Những cô nàng mặt tròn trán ngắn đừng lo rằng mình không để được tóc ngắn nữa. Nếu chọn đúng kiểu tóc phù hợp, các nàng vẫn xinh lung linh luôn nhé!

*Tóc Bob*
Đối với những cô nàng có khuôn mặt béo tròn lại trán ngắn thì tốt nhất chúng ta nên làm "bạn" với các kiểu tóc ngắn rẽ ngôi, vừa giúp mặt thon gọn, lại vừa tôn lên nét mặt xinh đẹp của các nàng. Và tóc Bob chính là một trong những kiểu như thế.

_

_
_Tóc Bob để ngang cằm, rẽ ngôi, phần tóc hai bên ôm sát vào má tạo cảm giác gương mặt thon gọn hơn nhiều._​
_

_
_Những bạn có phần trán tương đối ngắn nên kết thân ngay với kiểu tóc này để khuôn mặt mình thêm phần đáng yêu hơn nhé!_​
*Tóc Bob xoăn*
Nếu chán với kiểu tóc Bob cổ điển, các nàng có thể chuyển qua kết hợp chút uốn xoăn tạo cảm giác mới lạ cho kiểu tóc này. Tuỳ vào cá tính của mỗi người mà chúng ta lựa chọn kiểu xoăn khác nhau. Có người thích phong cách, trẻ trung, sang trọng thì chọn uốn lọn tóc hơi to một tí. Còn các bạn gái thích sự dịu nhẹ, nữ tính thì lại thiên hẳn về uốn gợn nhẹ cho đuôi tóc.

_

_
_Những cô nàng mặt tròn trán ngắn có thể tự tin với sự lựa chọn này cho bản thân mình._​
_

_
_Phần tóc uốn sẽ khiến khuôn mặt tròn đầy của bạn trông đặc biệt hơn, cá tính, nổi bật hơn._​
_

_
_Hoặc bạn có thể muốn nổi bật hơn nữa bằng các màu tóc sáng nhuộm kết hợp cho kiểu tóc xinh đẹp này!_​
*Tóc Lob uốn nhẹ*
Tóc Lob chính là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa tóc ngắn và dài. Sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những cô nàng mặt tròn trán ngắn yêu thích sự cá tính, năng động từ tóc ngắn mà vẫn còn lưu luyến với vẻ dịu dàng của tóc dài. 

_

_
_Tóc Lob ngang vai uốn nhẹ giúp thể hiện phần nào tính cách của bản thân._​
_

_
_Là kiểu tóc cực kì phù hợp cho các nàng mặt tròn, trán ngắn, lại còn giúp khuôn mặt trở nên cân đối hơn._
​*Tóc Lob rẽ ngôi*
Không thể thiếu trong danh sách làm đẹp này, chính là kiểu tóc ngang vai rẽ ngôi giữa. Phần tóc hai bên phủ dài xuống, ôm nhẹ vào hai bên góc má, tạo cảm giác người nhìn trông khuôn mặt bạn có vể dài ra hơn.

_

_
_Với những chị em ưu chuộng phong cách cá tính, nổi bật lại muốn mình vẫn giữa được nét thanh lịch..._

_

_
_...thì tóc ngang vai rẽ ngôi đích thị là đáp án đúng nhất cho lời yêu cầu từ bạn._
​*Tóc ngắn mái ngố, mái thưa*
Còn với những nàng vẫn một mực yêu thích kiểu tóc mái rìa cuồng nhiệt thì mái ngố và mái thưa Hàn Quốc sẽ là phiên bản hoàn hảo để thay thế kiểu tóc đó mà lại không khiến khuôn mặt của bạn bị giới hạn thêm tí nào.

_

_
_Để chiều lòng cho những nàng thích phong cách đáng yêu từ mái nấm, thì mái ngố cũng đem lại sự dễ thương, tinh nghịch không kém cho bạn đấy._​





​Hoặc nếu sợ trẻ con quá, bạn cũng có thể chuyển sang mái thưa đầy nữ tính này nhé!

_Nguồn: Eva theo Thảo My (Khám phá)_


----------



## Bảo Bình (25/6/21)

Những bạn có phần trán tương đối ngắn nên kết thân ngay với kiểu tóc này để khuôn mặt mình thêm phần đáng yêu hơn nhé!


----------

